# MM440 Parametereinstellung ändern



## Ninja2602 (21 September 2011)

Moin,
ich möchte bei einem Micromaster 440 eine Einstellung ändern.
Und zwar bekommen wir öfter den Fehlercode "A0504",sobald dieser Code erscheint kommt eine Warnmeldung und nach einer Stunde eine Störungsmeldung.
Wir wollen aber nur die Warnmeldung und keine Störungsmeldung. Weiß zufällig jemand ob ich das direkt am MM440 einstellen kann?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Verpolt (21 September 2011)

A0504 = Übertemperatur Umrichter !!!

Warnschwelle P0614 überschritten


(Lüfter im A....#, dreckig, Umgebungstemperatur zu hoch?, Last zu hoch? )


----------



## Sinix (21 September 2011)

Hallo,
Im Handbuch findet man:



> A0504
> UmrichterÜbertemperatur
> 
> Warnschwelle der Umrichter-Kühlkörper-
> ...


als Fehler bekommst du dann wahrscheinlich:


> F0004
> UmrichterÜbertemperatur
> 
> Unzureichende Belüftung
> ...


Selbst wenn die Unterdrückung der Störmeldung möglich wäre, würde dies (wenn nicht Tempfühler defekt) zur Zerstörung führen. Deshalb prüfe lieber warum du die Warnung bekommst und behebe dies.

mfG


----------



## Ninja2602 (21 September 2011)

Moin,
danke für Eure Tipps.
Weshalb der Fehler bzw. die Warnung kommt weiss ich das habe ich auch gelesen. Das Problem ist das der Umrichter bei uns in einer sehr warmen Umbegung steht, die Warnung wird ja auch ernst genommen, aber der Umrichter darf sich nicht ausschalten (ich weiss im schlimmsten Falle geht dieser kaputt und ist dann auch aus).

Ich habe inzwischen den Parameter P0610 auf 0 gesetzt, damit gehen dann nur noch Warnungen raus!


----------



## Sinix (21 September 2011)

Vielleicht mal über ein Schaltschrank-Klimagerät nachdenken


----------



## Ninja2602 (21 September 2011)

Ich werde es mal vorschlagen!


----------



## doctorVLT (23 September 2011)

*Physik*

Hi,
stimme meinen Vorredner vollkommen zu.
Wenn der FU überlastet ist und Temperaturhaushalt nicht mehr stimmt dann MUSS man was machen.


PHYSIK KANN MAN NICHT BESCHEISSEN


Wenn du in quasi bis zum verrecken laufen lassen willst dann brauchst du einen sog. Notfallbetrieb / Firemode (wird z.B bei Krankenhäuser bzw. ENtrauchung von Tunneln usw eingesetzt) Damit werden alles Warnungen und Alarme ignoriert und das Teil läuft bis zum verrecken. 

Denke aber nicht dass ihr Umrichterkiller sein wollt

Also wie vorgeschlagen etwas gegen tun. Ich würd bei so einer Arbeitsbelastung und Temperatur auch nicht gerne arbeiten und vor dem Crash mich Abkoppeln.

Bytheway: Elektonische komponenten sind stark abh. vom Wärmehaushalt des Gerätes. Kondensatoren , nur als Beispiel, haben bei 10° mehr Umgebungstemperatur als entwickelt nur noch etwa die halbe Lebensdauer!

Gruß und nen Verbesserungsvorschlag einreichen:?


----------

